# BS dust collection link



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.floweringelbow.co.uk/2010/woodwork/quest-for-the-quietest-bandsaw/

Worth a read......may help someone?BW


----------



## bongodrummer (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the link BW


----------

